# Can a synthroid dose change make you feel off?



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was on 100 mcgs of synthroid following a TT back in September. Had my labs taken and they were as follows:

12/4/2012:

calcium: 9.2 (8.4-10.4)
TSH: 3.880 (.270-4.20)
Free T4: 1.16 (.93-1.70)

Doctor increased my dose to 125 mcgs. I started taking it last Monday morning so coming up on 1 week on new dose. Last night I had insomnia and almost felt a bit wired and anxious. Today I feel the same. I'm wondering if it is my body adjusting to the new dosage or what. Has anyone experienced this? I am sick too with a cough and congestion but I don't think the anxious wired feeling is from that. Was the dose change too much too soon? Not sure if the increases need to be slow or what? Thanks for any help.

Ann


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

For me, that is normal. Provided you don't have symptoms like heart palpitations, see if you can ride it out for two full weeks. That's when I would start to feel a little better/more normal/better regulated.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Joplin. I don't feel any heart palpitations just feel anxious and off. I took 1/2 a xanax which seemed to take the edge off. I can deal with it and hopefully after 2 weeks I'll be feeling better. It's reassuring to know this is not out of the ordinary.

Ann


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sometimes being ill can cause wierd things to happen too.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

ITA with Joplin. Any change in my Synthroid dose makes me feel jittery for at least a week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

annieo said:


> I was on 100 mcgs of synthroid following a TT back in September. Had my labs taken and they were as follows:
> 
> 12/4/2012:
> 
> ...


Are you taking it in the morning or evening?

Some people need to ease into med changes slower. Maybe try the new does on alternating days to see if it helps with the insomnia until you have reached the full increase. Of course, call your doctor and alert them of they symptoms you are experiencing and the dose adjustment you want to make.


----------

